# Hates ears being touched



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone else dog hate having their ears messed with? Callie is fine with I scratch them. I can even scratch and rub underneath with no problems. So it isn't a pain issue

But if I try to clean or put drops in she morphs into part wild bucking bronco and part feral cat :w00t::blink: It's amazing how she can buck and twist out of any hold I have on her. 

We are working on this issue. I am even bring the personally trainer back to help :thumbsup:

Callie has even gotten quite nasty with the vet when her ears are checked.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Ellie doesn't like when some one even touch her face, she let's me clean it very fast but she shows her teeth , not in angry way but like she doesn't like her ears and face to be touched. Teddy hates when I clean his ears inside grrr, he moves his head as crazy


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What did your vet say? Boo is not found of the ear cleaning but my groomer said he was fine with the hair pulling


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi could care less about it, but Owen is definitely more sensitive to ear drops. He had a bacterial/yeast ear infection when I first got him and needed drops for almost 3 weeks. He tries to pull away but I put him on the grooming table with the loop under his armpit and acrooss the chest and then very firmly hold his ear up and quickly put the ear cleaning drops in. Then, give a REALLy good treat afterward. Just make sure Callie is in a safe position when you put in the drops since she is a fighter. You're not alone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The only time I've seen this kind of problem is when there is an ear infection.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

When we put stuff into Jasmine's ears she will fight us!!! I think it feels cold to her and it surprises her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Does she have an infection? 
Could she have neck pain?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree to rule out a poss health problem first. My Sammie was a buckaroo too, now he is used to it. As far as ear cleaners, Jackie gave me best tip. I put the bottle in my pocket for 30 min to warm it up. Squirt in a cotton ball, put ball in ear and massage ear. What a difference. I don't squirt directly into ears anymore. 

On diff topic, the younger you start teeth cleaning the better also. I also put the shampoo bottle in bowl of hot water to warm up prior to bath.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Callie has been to two different vets. Both checked in her ears and didn't see anything. But I will ask again to be sure

I really don't think it's pain. As she gets this way too when I try to groom her face. She gets all spazy with the scissors and growls and tries to bit them (and the brush)

I just think she doesn't like her face messed with. She does however tolerate me cleaning the eye **** off, if I do it quickly 

For a little thing, she sure can be sassy :blink:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Susabell said:


> Callie has been to two different vets. Both checked in her ears and didn't see anything. But I will ask again to be sure
> 
> I really don't think it's pain. As she gets this way too when I try to groom her face. She gets all spazy with the scissors and growls and tries to bit them (and the brush)
> 
> ...


I have 2 little ones who can't stand to have their ears touched and there is absolutely nothing wrong with either of their ears... and as a matter of fact, thankfully, neither one of them has ever had ear issues. I have 2 dogs that have chronic ear issues and they have no problem with me touching, grooming, or medicating their ears. I also have two who hate to have their paws touched or groomed, but there's nothing wrong there either. And I have one who I can do anything to, lol. I think it's just who they are. If the doctors have checked the ears and they're ok, I wouldn't worry about it. I would just check every once in a while to make sure that they're not red and that they don't smell bad... which are the typical signs of an ear infection.

Oh.. and I can check/groom the ears and paws occasionally because they love peanut butter. I put a little on the back of a spoon. They know they only get that treat if they are good... I only give it when I'm finished grooming them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

harrysmom said:


> I can check/groom the ears and paws occasionally because they love peanut butter. I put a little on the back of a spoon.
> 
> Good luck!



Oh good tip! I will have to try that next time


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Squirt in a cotton ball, put ball in ear and massage ear.


Another great tip! Thanks so much :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Susabell said:


> Callie has been to two different vets. Both checked in her ears and didn't see anything. But I will ask again to be sure
> 
> I really don't think it's pain. As she gets this way too when I try to groom her face. She gets all spazy with the scissors and growls and tries to bit them (and the brush)
> 
> ...


She sounds like Sammie was. I had good luck with treat training for grooming. She is so young, bet you can turn her around fast. I break up treats in a sandwich baggie down in my pocket.


----------

